# my feeding time. lets hear yours!



## oxdrover14 (Apr 18, 2010)

i feed my two does who are each nursing a kid 1/2 cup of 14% sweet feed and 1/2 of whole oats once in the morning and once at night plus free choice second cut hay and of course fresh water lets hear yours!


----------



## lupinfarm (Apr 18, 2010)

My two pygmy does that just chill and do nothing much at all except eat hay and grass and run about get between the two of them 3/4 cup of sheep/goat grain twice a day plus free choice alfalfa hay


----------



## glenolam (Apr 19, 2010)

My doe who is nursing twins is fed 3 cups sweet/non sweet 16% goat grain mixed with 1 cup alfalfa pellets once a day.  

My yearling doe and wether are fed 1/2 cup sweet/non sweet 16% goat grain mixed with 1/2 cup alfalfa pellets once a day.

I top dress the feed once a week with Probios, feed free choice 2nd cut hay, a salt block and a Dumor 18% mineral block.  Fresh water comes from the spring running through their goat yard!

Imagine the help that spring does for us during the winter when everyone else is breaking up water buckets of ice and buying bucket heaters....


----------



## AKsnubian (Apr 28, 2010)

I feed a local made Alaskan Goat feed. I try to keep all my purchases local.

Anyway, I feed my Nubian ( nurse twins ) and my Saanen ( nurse 1 ) Both have weaned now. 1 1/2 cups at the AM milking and 1 1/2 cups at the PM milking.  I keep Alaska Brome hay available all times and water. We use Sweetlix minerals..loose or block which ever I can find and thats available all the time too.

My Saanen doe and buck are good at browsing when in the pasture, my Nubain is a spoiled princess and has been since I bought her. She'd rather starve than eat a leaf or bark off a tree.


----------



## cmjust0 (Apr 29, 2010)

Our bucks get cheap grass hay and about 1/2 to 3/4lb of alfalfa pellets each, twice a day.

Our does (and one wether :/ ) fight it out over about 2lbs of 16% pelleted grain in two big hog pans, once a day, while we throw hay and fill waterers, etc.  We're talking...9 goats?  So, not much..  

Then, after they duke it out, we pull the two youngest aside and let them split about 3/4lb of pelleted grain to themselves..  

Then we pull another WAY heavy bred aside and feed her about 1/2lb of concentrate comprised of textured mare & foal mixed with pelleted 16% and about a handful of BOSS.

Those guys are all on grass/clover mixed hay.

The doe that recently freshened is getting about 3lbs of mare & foal split across three feedings, plus all the alfalfa hay she can eat...and frankly, I think she's still burning some condition.  May have to bump her up even more.  :/

Oh, and everybody has free choice access to a good mineral blend, set out in small quantities and refreshed often.

So, that's feeding time for us....currently.

The key is that it's all subject to change, depending on everybody's body condition.  Adaptability is critically important..


----------



## warthog (Apr 29, 2010)

My 4 goaties get 4/6oz Whole oats about 5.30am, 6.30 am let out to browse and the leaves and branches they can manage.


4.30pm brought back in given 4/6oz 16% pelleted feed, and some leafy branches I cut and put in the pen for them.

They have free choice access to hay and minerals.

My little mum to be (13th June)???, I am increasing her feed gradually she gets about 8oz am and pm.


----------



## looptloop (Apr 29, 2010)

I just got my 3 little sweeties on Saturday!  I've been just giving them alfalfa hay, free choice minerals and water.  I have medicated grower pellets but haven't given them any yet, since someone has started having smooshy poops.  Figured I shouldn't start them on anything else.  They also get to browse the yard they are currently in.  I will start to transition them onto a grassy hay over the next few weeks once we get the Cocci and worms under control.


----------

